# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  اغرب موقف سيارات

## ???... why ...???

لن انطق ولا بكلمة ولكن اترك التعبير عليكم

----------


## mylife079

انا شايف انه معرض سيارات 

مشكور

----------


## Paradise

مشكور

----------


## مدحت

مشكور :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

هذا معرض
لو هيك بتلاقي تكلفه الموقف للي بدو يوقف سيارته 10000 دولار في الساعه

----------


## دموع الورد

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ???... why ...???

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكووووووووووووووور اكثير بس بأعتقادي انو معرض وتسلم

----------

